# New Flour



## Sedagive (Sep 23, 2009)

I've been making so much no knead bread (3 loaves/week avg) I decided I needed to buy flour in larger quantities.  I went to Sam's Club and found a 25 lb bag of Bakers and Chefs AP flour for $6.98.  I figure this should last me a couple of months anyway.

Well, I tried it yesterday and it made the best no knead bread yet.  Usually while the dough is on it's 18 hour rise, it reaches a certain height and then drops down.  This new dough maintains its height, rises better and higher for the next 2 hours, and still has great oven spring.  The bread looks better, has a better crumb and tastes delicious.

This flour is better than any I've ever used, including KA, and it drops the cost of a loaf to about 35 cents.  Two flour coated thumbs up.


----------



## Geri_berry (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for this info, I'm kinda new to baking bread just getting into it since the bread from the grocery store has been so disgusting. Thought I'd use my bread making machine and it's great for the two of us. Just the right size etc. After reading about your experience now I'd like to try your recipe.  I have a favor to ask can you share your no knead recipe with me? Thanks in advance. 
Oh since I'm here I wanted to pass this on to you, I am trying to stop using all bread flour since it's white  and not as healthy so I've been adding other flours in place of some of the bread flour and have had some good results. Such as soy, whole wheat and graham. I get these flours at Walmart from Hodgkins Mills I believe is the name. Thanks again.


----------



## Russellkhan (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad to hear you found a flour that works well for you. 

Regarding your earlier results, I'd say that if the dough is rising then falling before the end of the 18 hours, then you should be trying a shorter rise or try to find a cooler place to let the dough rise. I've made No Knead Bread with anywhere from 12 to 18 hour rise and had good results.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sedagive said:


> I've been making so much no knead bread (3 loaves/week avg) I decided I needed to buy flour in larger quantities. I went to Sam's Club and found a 25 lb bag of Bakers and Chefs AP flour for $6.98. I figure this should last me a couple of months anyway.
> 
> Well, I tried it yesterday and it made the best no knead bread yet. Usually while the dough is on it's 18 hour rise, it reaches a certain height and then drops down. This new dough maintains its height, rises better and higher for the next 2 hours, and still has great oven spring. The bread looks better, has a better crumb and tastes delicious.
> 
> This flour is better than any I've ever used, including KA, and it drops the cost of a loaf to about 35 cents. Two flour coated thumbs up.


 
Unfortunately the Sam's near me only has bleached flour, I don't use bleached .  I buy unbleached in 50 lb bags from Honeyville.  Need I say I make a lot of bread and other baked goods ?


----------



## Sedagive (Sep 24, 2009)

Geri_berry said:


> Thanks for this info, I'm kinda new to baking bread just getting into it since the bread from the grocery store has been so disgusting. Thought I'd use my bread making machine and it's great for the two of us. Just the right size etc. After reading about your experience now I'd like to try your recipe. I have a favor to ask can you share your no knead recipe with me? Thanks in advance.
> Oh since I'm here I wanted to pass this on to you, I am trying to stop using all bread flour since it's white and not as healthy so I've been adding other flours in place of some of the bread flour and have had some good results. Such as soy, whole wheat and graham. I get these flours at Walmart from Hodgkins Mills I believe is the name. Thanks again.


 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/ny-times-bread-recipe-what-fun-28893.html


----------



## apple*tart (Sep 24, 2009)

Only five more weeks or so until this book comes out:
Amazon.com: Healthy Bread in Five Minutes a Day: 100 New Recipes Featuring Whole Grains, Fruits, Vegetables, and Gluten-Free Ingredients (9780312545529): Jeff Hertzberg MD, Zoe Francois, Mark Luinenburg: Books

I can't wait.  It's actually on my calendar.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 29, 2009)

After being a fan of King Arthur flour, I tried the Sam's Club flour and I, too, really, really like it.  It's the only brand I've purchased the last two years.  Love how it performs.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 1, 2009)

I love Wheat Montana, it's from our region of the country, so it's "semi-local."


----------

